# NEED HELP For A Sick Doeling



## stano40 (Jun 26, 2010)

This morning one of the twin doeling's (5 weeks old) was found a little listless.  She came out to the yard along with the other goats and her mom.  Soon I noticed she kept wanting to go back inside and when I picked her up she would just sit in my lap.  This is one of the most active of the twins.

I also noticed her stretching the length of her frame.  She started making grinding noises with her teeth and I noticed a few pieces of grain came out of her mouth.

I let her stay with her mom hoping she will nurse some more and rest in the shaded area they are in.

She is curled up in a ball and still a little listless.  Can this be a stomach ache and would pepto bismal or baking soda help her out.

bob

Side note:  She has not been wormed yet or given any shots so far.  I don't feel any distention in the belly area yet.

Another side note:  It's been a few hours and she is up a little following her mom.  But she is still grinding her teeth.  I've read that teeth grinding means she is in pain.  No ticks found on her, no broken bones, no pink eye or split hooves.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2010)

I would take her temp and see what it is. I would also get some Banamine into her. Baking soda certainly wouldn't hurt. Since they haven't had their CDT shots, I would also get some C&D Antitoxin into her quickly.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 26, 2010)

I did provide a little molasses in their drinking water to give her a boost.

I have noticed her drinking some.  But I'm wondering if she could have gotten into the chicken grower feed.  It's not a medicated feed but doesn't a change in feed could cause a problem to her rumen.

I wasn't sure if giving her a cd/t shot would upset her recovery.

I will be getting a rectal thermometer. 
bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2010)

The C&D Antitoxin is not the CDT shot. The CDT shot takes 2 weeks to take effect. The C&D Antitoxin will work immediately but doesn't have the lasting effects as the CDT vaccine. Tractor Supply carries C&D Antitoxin. I would get some and get it into her. Then later you can do the CDT shot.

If she did get into the chicken feed, that could definitely mess up her rumen. Some baking soda and the C&D antitoxin should help.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is the baking soda given as a free choice to lick or prepared in a saline solution or water and used as a drench?

Thanks for explaining the difference of the cd antitoxin and the cd/t

Will the bottle of cd antitoxin give the prescribed dosage I will need to administer the shot.

I was just checking on her and she seems to be a tad better.  At least she was trying to nibble at the fresh hay.

bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2010)

You can try putting the baking soda out fresh and see if she will eat some or you can just put it in water and drench it.

I do believe the antitoxin does have dosages on there.

Good luck with your doeling.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 27, 2010)

The only C & D anti toxin I can find is for equine.  Is this what I need to get?

bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, my bottle says equine too.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank You Very Much.

bob


----------



## stano40 (Jun 27, 2010)

OK, Got the C & D antitoxin but kinda confused on how much to give her.  She is only 5 or 6 lbs dripping wet for a 5 week old doeling.

The dosage on the bottle shows calves at 10 ml, cattle at 30 ml, suckling lambs at 3 ml, all other sheep at 10 ml,  baby pigs at 2 ml.

We even were given advise to give her 20 ml but that really sounds way too much.

Anybody have any ideas? 

bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd give her a minimum of 10ml. I'm not totally sure on dosage since I have only had to use it once but I know the dosage is really high for goats.


----------



## stano40 (Jun 27, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'd give her a minimum of 10ml. I'm not totally sure on dosage since I have only had to use it once but I know the dosage is really high for goats.


Already did 6 ml before seeing this post.  Tomorrow we can give her another shot if needed.  

This evening she seems a lot more alert and energetic, eating and moving around more with her twin sister and mom.

bob


----------



## glenolam (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing better - I find that on weekends I'm rarely on, so I'm sorry that I didn't chime in with my thoughts/ideas when you needed it...

My doeling had some issues when she was 5 weeks old and again at 8 weeks (here's the thread)

She hasn't had any issues since, so I can only surmise that she ate something that didn't agree with her.  A baking soda drench (I didn't measure out anything, just mixed a bunch of baking soda with water to make it somewhat liquid-y and shoved it down her throat) seemed to make her better almost immediately.  She didn't have a temp so I didn't bother administering any anitibiotics or something like that.

Keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## stano40 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks glenolam for the thread.  My wife really enjoyed reading through it.

The little doeling (Flower) is doing great.  She is eating, running around and jumping with her sister.  I know she is fine now because she's already tried to head butt the new little girls we just got.

Thanks to everyone for their advise and help.

Bob & Michelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm glad your doeling is fine now. Good to hear!


----------

